# How to fumugate wood pile or spray?



## jayh56757 (Jul 14, 2009)

Some of the wood I have cut has ants or other bugs. Will it be a good idea to fumugate or otherwise exterminate any insects out of the pile? I have insecticide sprays, but I don't think that would get any near the bottom. I stack about 4 feet high. Any products you could recomend?


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 14, 2009)

I recommend waiting till the MN winter rolls in and it will take care of the bugs all by itself...


----------



## ms290 (Jul 14, 2009)

gas diesel or kerosene works like a charm. every time:spam:


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jul 14, 2009)

MNGuns said:


> I recommend waiting till the MN winter rolls in and it will take care of the bugs all by itself...


:agree2:


----------



## Windwalker7 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is a recipe to get rid of those carpenter ants

4 ounces of grape jelly

3 tablespoons of canned catfood

1 tablespoon of boric acid

Mix together and place small chunks where ants can find it.


They will take this back to the nest and queen and it will kill the entire colony.

*Make sure you keep this away from pets and children*


----------



## woodbooga (Jul 14, 2009)

Borax is some good stuff. The additional benefit is you can put to constructive use what ever is left over. My wife uses it in the laundry. Says it's as good as oxyclean - and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jul 14, 2009)

ms290 said:


> gas diesel or kerosene works like a charm. every time:spam:



if you use diesel or k1, a match the next morning will take care of every ant, snake, beetle, wood bee, skunk, or anything else hiding in your wood pile.
If you use gas, wait about an hour or so....


----------



## Bobcatter (Jul 16, 2009)

I use Amdro Ant Block around the house, so I just sprinkle it around the wood pile. I think I found it at Home Depot. True Value is supposed to carry it, too.

Really takes care of the ants and shouldn't have any residue in the wood for burning. 

http://www.amdro.com/AntBlock/index.html


----------



## laynes69 (Jul 16, 2009)

If I run into alot of ants, I will use a portable propane torch to just burn out the bugs. But normally I set that wood to the side, and when winter is at its best, the bugs are done and it goes into the furnace.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought into the story that dry wood stored off the ground with a cover will not have bugs. That bugs require wet wood. 

BS.

You can have plenty of live bugs in a very dry woodstack. I was constantly bringing little dormant beetle looking bugs last season.

I plan to spray the stack with liquid pesticide a few times before winter sets in. I am not concerned about the effects of the pesticide burning in my stove. Does anyone else spray their pile?

I can't use granular poisons as we have 5 chickens that cruise around and the granular stuff looks just like chicken feed.


----------



## Laird (Jul 17, 2009)

Snakes, lots of snakes of all sizes. Toads work as well probably better till the snakes eat them.


----------



## Kansas (Jul 17, 2009)

jayh56757 said:


> Some of the wood I have cut has ants or other bugs. Will it be a good idea to fumugate or otherwise exterminate any insects out of the pile? I have insecticide sprays, but I don't think that would get any near the bottom. I stack about 4 feet high. Any products you could recomend?



I use seven dust we get carpenter ants and some other little borers and the seven seems to take care of those anyway. I dont know if its supposed to but it does. hth

Kansas


----------



## Echo-man (Jul 18, 2009)

Kansas said:


> I use seven dust we get carpenter ants and some other little borers and the seven seems to take care of those anyway. I dont know if its supposed to but it does. hth
> 
> Kansas



x2 on the Sevin Dust. I dust all around my wood pile. Stuff works good on carpenter bee's also.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jul 18, 2009)

Echo-man said:


> x2 on the Sevin Dust. I dust all around my wood pile. Stuff works good on carpenter bee's also.



X3 Sevin Dust


----------



## mga (Jul 18, 2009)

Windwalker7 said:


> Here is a recipe to get rid of those carpenter ants
> 
> 4 ounces of grape jelly
> 
> ...



does this really work?


----------



## Windwalker7 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, the boric acid is what does it. It dehydrates them.

Boric acid will kill bugs if they crawl through it.

The jelly and catfood is just a way to get them to carry it to the nest.


----------



## mga (Jul 18, 2009)

ok...thanks.

where do i get boric acid?


----------



## Windwalker7 (Jul 18, 2009)

Walmart in the pharmacy section. Ask for it if you can't find it.


It is a powder.


Borax is almost the same thing

It is poisonous to pets, be careful.


----------



## douglas1 (Jul 18, 2009)

try chlordane it wors wonders for a loooong time


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 18, 2009)

Laird said:


> Snakes, lots of snakes of all sizes. Toads work as well probably better till the snakes eat them.



Don't kill the alligator lizards. Alligator lizards eat lots of bugs in wood piles.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 19, 2009)

jayh56757 said:


> Some of the wood I have cut has ants or other bugs. Will it be a good idea to fumugate or otherwise exterminate any insects out of the pile? I have insecticide sprays, but I don't think that would get any near the bottom. I stack about 4 feet high. Any products you could recomend?



What for? In the winter you just burn everything. Ants, bugs and whatever.

7


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 20, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> What for? In the winter you just burn everything. Ants, bugs and whatever.
> 
> 7



For me, the problem is that I bring a two day's supply of wood inside to minimize trips to the woodstack. The bugs wake up from their winter induced slumber and walk all over the house upsetting the ms.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 20, 2009)

Highbeam said:


> For me, the problem is that I bring a two day's supply of wood inside to minimize trips to the woodstack. The bugs wake up from their winter induced slumber and walk all over the house upsetting the ms.



Not to mention the spiders.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 21, 2009)

Highbeam said:


> For me, the problem is that I bring a two day's supply of wood inside to minimize trips to the woodstack. The bugs wake up from their winter induced slumber and walk all over the house upsetting the ms.



Just keep it infront of the door. I usually get a weelbarrow full and leave it out front and just get what I need. I know it's not pretty, my wife always complains. It also happenend to me. I once had wild bees in the living room wondering where they came from!  Nice pieces of Birch with some funny looking holes. 
But for me no reason to exterminate everything.

7


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 21, 2009)

Highbeam said:


> For me, the problem is that I bring a two day's supply of wood inside to minimize trips to the woodstack. The bugs wake up from their winter induced slumber and walk all over the house upsetting the ms.



I use 5-gallon paint buckets. Most bugs can't get traction to climb out of the slick plastic.


----------

